# hunting club to join  within 1.5 hr of Byron,Ga



## rbrian73 (Jan 23, 2011)

looking for a hunting club to join for my family and I and also a friend. Prefer within 1.5 hours from Byron. Would be willing to lease land if tractor was available to use. Thanks


----------



## jlambert (Jun 25, 2011)

Still looking? Have a non drinking, family oriented club in Crawford county 460 acres dues are $600.
Contact, Jason @478-957-6140


----------



## Eagle Eye II (Jun 28, 2011)

Check our club out at www.buckridgehuntclub.com 

we are located in Burke County GA near Waynesboro.  We are a quality deer managment hunting club.  Last season alone, we harvested 5 good bucks ranging 129, 131, and 133 inches all three 10 points and two 8 points that scored 109 and 108.

Our dues are $750.00  Call me or email me if you are interested:


706-564-7142
buckridgehuntclub@gmail.com

Regards,

Ernest
Club President

PS:  I hope to have the website updated with last years harvest records.  you can get a preview on hightechredneck.com


----------



## Sray308 (Jul 10, 2011)

New club starting in Monroe co. off Hwy74.465 acre at 650.00.Nice property.Tall hardwoods and pines.Large creek borders the whole left side, small creek on the right.Contact Sray@4783974700


----------

